# lightweight setting compound question



## Home Remodeler (Jun 9, 2010)

Big Shoe said:


> Well, here's mud in your eye. Just skimmed out a bedroom that had semi-gloss knockdown walls. They looked pretty clean, so I went ahead and mixed up a couple buckets of 45 easysand and did my first cote, no sanding no nothing:w00t:................thinking about this thread as I was doing it? Go figure :laughing:
> 
> Stuck on like glue. Did two more cotes reg mud , sanded, painted ,looks like a million bucks!
> 
> ...


goodman - i mean really -- i use topping than a 5 minute in the pan -- mix it and go - i use 45 min that a good fast drying one - it still takes a day though -- why????


----------



## NaeGan (Sep 8, 2009)

If they used artists paint for the beach scene that could be why it wouldn't stick. Art paint is made to last for years and years and be exposed to light. The sheen is completely different. I haven't been doing this forever but I do know not to use oil in bathrooms and kitchens because it is definitely mold inducing. Even sandable 45 won't dry if the humidity is high enough that the moisture level in the air is in balance with the mud. Carry a humidity guage with you and it will help you with drying time and open time on your paint to. Oh, and I don't know what brand of mud you used, but the ProForm Lite is made for finish work and not multi-use. Not all compound can be used for everything. The ones formulated for skimming, plaster repair, and laminating aren't the same as the ones made for finish work or just taping.


----------



## Home Remodeler (Jun 9, 2010)

NaeGan said:


> If they used artists paint for the beach scene that could be why it wouldn't stick. Art paint is made to last for years and years and be exposed to light. The sheen is completely different. I haven't been doing this forever but I do know not to use oil in bathrooms and kitchens because it is definitely mold inducing. Even sandable 45 won't dry if the humidity is high enough that the moisture level in the air is in balance with the mud. Carry a humidity guage with you and it will help you with drying time and open time on your paint to. Oh, and I don't know what brand of mud you used, but the ProForm Lite is made for finish work and not multi-use. Not all compound can be used for everything. The ones formulated for skimming, plaster repair, and laminating aren't the same as the ones made for finish work or just taping.


Nice I mean Really It Is ..." :clap:


----------

